# Edmonton Shoots



## Timberwoodsman (Nov 25, 2019)

I'd be in for that. Not sure what your experience in archery is but I'm just starting out. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

I could probably make a weekend or two a month.

Can I bring a chair to shoot from? My blown out back & hips don't let me stand long enough to shoot.


----------



## Alberta_Bowhunt (Nov 22, 2018)

Timberwoodsman said:


> I'd be in for that. Not sure what your experience in archery is but I'm just starting out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Right on, I have been shooting for over 10 years. Good on ya for getting into the sport! I hope you experience thus far has been good!


----------



## aaen (Feb 10, 2020)

I'd be down! I bought my bow from There but tend to spend most.of.my time at Parkland Bow benders on the 3d loops .it's been getting pretty cold out there though, so might be time to warm up.


----------



## Alberta_Bowhunt (Nov 22, 2018)

I am going to shoot tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## aaen (Feb 10, 2020)

Ah missed the comment! How was the shooting? 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMAC608 (May 3, 2020)

Are they still open during all this?


----------



## aaen (Feb 10, 2020)

Wyld archery is. I was there the other week. I spend most of my time at Parkland bow benders. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

New bow hunter here. Is there a 3d course in Edmonton area that doesn’t require a yearly membership. I live to far away to from Edmonton to justify it.


----------

